# Can anyone tell the lighting setup for this shot??



## MonteGraham (Apr 7, 2015)

Can anyone tell the lighting setup for this shot??


----------



## Riguez (Apr 7, 2015)

The top one looks like a smallish front overhead source eg socked b.d. Maybe 1.5 metres from her head, that would give the defined shadows and moderate fall off of light to her waist. Second one is a different set up. Two lights. Primary is at her 10 o'clock, but positioned fairly high, second is at her 2 or 3 o'clock. Both sources look fairly small. Is this a fun quiz to test people or are you learning  can be hard to identify the exact modifiers on small pics and without the telltale catchlight in the eyes.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 7, 2015)

One can not assume that we are seeing the results of actual physical lighting. Some of the highlights and shadows may have been done in post.


----------



## global pillage (Apr 7, 2015)

Photoshop, mostly.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 7, 2015)

As long as the image hasn't been overly post-processed then you can look at the specular highlights in the subject's eyes to get an idea of where at least some the lights are placed.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 7, 2015)

Riguez said:


> The top one looks like a smallish front overhead source eg socked b.d. Maybe 1.5 metres from her head, that would give the defined shadows and moderate fall off of light to her waist. Second one is a different set up. Two lights. Primary is at her 10 o'clock, but positioned fairly high, second is at her 2 or 3 o'clock. Both sources look fairly small. Is this a fun quiz to test people or are you learning  can be hard to identify the exact modifiers on small pics and without the telltale catchlight in the eyes.


I generally agree with this.
The idea is to be able to replicate it. If you try this setup you should be able to get similar result and then tweak it to your liking. For the second shot: camera right light from above, camera left from below (to my eyes) - both from the front - 30-60 degree from camera axis - hard but diffused lights.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2015)

Riguez said:


> The top one looks like a smallish front overhead source eg socked b.d. Maybe 1.5 metres from her head, that would give the defined shadows and moderate fall off of light to her waist. Second one is a different set up. Two lights. Primary is at her 10 o'clock, but positioned fairly high, second is at her 2 or 3 o'clock. Both sources look fairly small. Is this a fun quiz to test people or are you learning  can be hard to identify the exact modifiers on small pics and without the telltale catchlight in the eyes.


I would agree completely and the 2nd is probably a beauty dish main light and either a 2nd beauty dish or a strip box on the side for the fill. Definitely diffused light, but from a hard source to give the contrasty look.


----------



## Famateur (Apr 7, 2015)

Besisika said:


> I generally agree with this.
> The idea is to be able to replicate it.



Easier said than done -- I'm not sure Jennifer would oblige.  Worth a try, though!

Of course, if she did, I'd declare success as soon as she walked through the door. Plus, I don't think anyone (on this forum, at least) would remember that the thread was about a particular lighting setup...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 9, 2015)

Famateur said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > I generally agree with this.
> ...


If she obliges then you can double check the lighting setup with her.


----------

